# Abscess or tumor?



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

I just got back to school after winter break and the girl I had watching my rats (I have three females) called me in a panic earlier about a lump that appeared on the underbelly of one of them overnight. I have now picked up the rats and have them back in my care, and Sasha-the one with the lump-appears chipper and has an appetite, but she is definitely not healthy. 

The lump in question is on her stomach between her back legs, actually more against her right hind leg. It's almost an inch and a half in diameter, but extends about half an inch out from her stomach. It's a hard lump, and not moveable separate from the skin that I can tell. It doesn't seem to hurt her in anyway, but you can tell it kind of impedes the functionality of her right hind leg just because of the size. Furthermore, her fur is patchy and scraggly, and she had lost weight, the skin on the back of her neck folds and I can feel her bones. I've just noticed another lump further up on the same side of her chest, much smaller. 

I know female rats are prone to mammary tumors, and she is more than a year old. I don't know much about her medical history because I adopted her from my niece this past summer, but she was bought from a pet store. Can't afford a vet visit right now and so would like some opinions from other people before I rush off to the vet.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

It seems a little large for an abscess if she has only had it a few days. Of course I'm not a vet, but it sounds like a possible tumor to me as its located on her abdomen. Younger rats say under a year and a half aren't as prone to tumors. Either way it sounds like an unavoidable trip to the old vet for a diagnosis. If its a tumor you definitely want to go to find out if it is cancerous and any abscess of this size needs to be properly treated before it ruptures.
Here's a link to a website that might help you to decide what your up against:
http://rathelp.org/raisinrats/medical/lumps.html


----------



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you, I'm checking out the website now. Sasha is a year and a half old or more, I'm fairly positive, so I know the age in combination with the gender makes it likely to be a tumor. Now I just have to scrape together the money for the visit, oh dear :/


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

You can ask your vet about a payment plan, most vets offer these and they split the payments up over several months making the visit much more wallet friendly


----------



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

New development: I noticed a new bald spot in her fur today, on her shoulder blade, and it has a few scabs in it. I'm not sure if this is from perhaps being barbared too much by one of the other rats (which one of the siamese does groom them a lot, but never to the point of scabbage before) or maybe from stress grooming herself... but I haven't noticed an obscene amount of grooming from her. Could this be related to the other symptoms? Thought I'd get your opinions. My vet was closed today, so I am going to call and get her an appointment tomorrow, hopefully to be seen on Friday.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Scabbing is usually a parasite. When you go to the vet, ask for kitten Revolution. It comes in a little tube. One drop in between the shoulder blades will kill parasites.

You can also use Ivermectin but revolution is easier.


----------



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

Just got back from the vet. It is a tumor, and furthermore an aggressive form of cancer. Tumor has already metastasized. She doesn't have long...


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry this had to happen to you Awfully_Aud. Sadly this sudden onset of aggressive cancer is all too common among our ratty friends. 
Bless your little Sasha, may she have a safe journey across the rainbow bridge ♥


----------



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Caroline, I've had rats for years now but this is the first time one of my babies has come down with cancer. Thankfully she's still chipper, eating, and drinking just fine. So I'm going to give her the best life I can until she really declines. She's got two cagemates who cuddle her and take care of her, too.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

She sounds like she is in good hands, and I'm sorry you have to go through this. Cancer is a horrible thing, and it's so hard to watch our sweet babies decline. 

Remember that to her, each day is a whole lot longer, and it may seem short to us but even a week or two of happy life is a gift to her.


----------

